# Cleveland Welding Co. (CWC) Badge



## Freqman1 (Dec 12, 2019)

I was wondering how long it would take before this one got any action. Be interesting to see where it ends. V/r Shawn









						Vintage The Cleveland Welding Co.Employee Badge  CWC  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage The Cleveland Welding Co.Employee Badge  CWC at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 12, 2019)

It would go for a lot more if it weren't only 1.5 inches in diameter.....and I'm officially outbid as I type this up.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 14, 2019)

$266.11 someone stepped up! Will we see this in a show-n-tell? V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 14, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> $266.11 someone stepped up! Will we see this in a show-n-tell? V/r Shawn



It went to a well deserved home


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 14, 2019)

I'm guessing Jeff. Congrads, cool piece


----------



## 39zep (Dec 25, 2019)

Christmas Miracle


----------



## Krakatoa (Dec 28, 2019)

Anyone know what FA means?

Final Assembly?

Or

Fresh Asparagus?


----------



## Junkman Bob (Dec 28, 2019)

F#*%ing Awesome


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 28, 2019)

I think I deserve it cuz 673 is my employee number here at the FORD Dealer


----------

